# Merry Christmas To All At AAM!



## Lex Foutish (20 Dec 2010)

Merry Christmas, Brendan, Mods, rockers and all you common types, also! 

I toasted you all with a pint of Cork's best in The Long Valley last Saturday. 

These happy chappies are underplayed on the radio every Christmas. Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ssYiAiLC54&feature=related


----------



## Firefly (21 Dec 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Merry Christmas, Brendan, Mods, rockers and all you common types, also!
> 
> I toasted you all with a pint of Cork's best in The Long Valley last Saturday.
> 
> ...



You too m'man and to everybody else. Wrap up, drink loads and be safe!


----------



## PaddyW (21 Dec 2010)

Happy Christmas to you too Lex and to all my fellow AAMer's! Hope it's a good one


----------



## Caveat (21 Dec 2010)

Enjoy the break everyone!


----------



## Purple (21 Dec 2010)

Happy Christmas to everyone on AAM.
It’ll be a white Christmas and Leinster are playing their best rugby in years. It’s all good!


----------



## ney001 (21 Dec 2010)

Yes indeed, thanks to all aamers, Brendan & crew for laughs and advice throughout another year! 

Happy Christmas and hopefully a happy & healthy 2011


----------



## Shawady (21 Dec 2010)

I just hope the racing in Leopardstown goes ahead on the 27th.
I go every year and it's the only day I get out with the lads.


----------



## Purple (21 Dec 2010)

Shawady said:


> I just hope the racing in Leopardstown goes ahead on the 27th.
> I go every year and it's the only day I get out with the lads.



One day out a year... the only word that springs to mind is "whipped"


----------



## Shawady (21 Dec 2010)

LOL.
I should have been more specific - the only day I get out over christmas!
Now I have young children, gone are the days I would have a few pints on Christmas Eve and Stephen's day. Wouldn't change it for the world though.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Dec 2010)

Happy Christmas and New Year to everyone

                       [broken link removed]


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Dec 2010)

Nollaig Shona agus Blian Ur faoi mhaise daoibh go leir.


----------



## Mpsox (21 Dec 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Merry Christmas, Brendan, Mods, rockers and all you common types, also!
> 
> I toasted you all with a pint of Cork's best in The Long Valley last Saturday.
> 
> ...


 
hope you had a fine dacent ham sandwich in there as well??

Happy Christmas to all


----------



## Lex Foutish (21 Dec 2010)

Mpsox said:


> hope you had a fine dacent ham sandwich in there as well??
> 
> Happy Christmas to all


 
I got in there late in the afternoon, Mp, and the'd put everything away so I had to settle for a quart of the creamiest Beamish I'd had in ages. 

I'm heading in with a few work mates again before Christmas so I'll make up for it. A pork salad sandwich and a pint in the finest pub in Ireland! Heaven!


----------



## Firefly (21 Dec 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> I'm heading in with a few work mates again before Christmas so I'll make up for it.



Strong possibility I'll be in there myself tonight. Either there or the Chateau...great time of year!


----------



## gipimann (21 Dec 2010)

Happy Christmas to all on AAM, and Happy Winter Solstice to those who aren't Christmassy people!


----------



## Lex Foutish (21 Dec 2010)

Firefly said:


> Strong possibility I'll be in there myself tonight. Either there or the Chateau...great time of year!



Just make sure there's something left in the barrel by the time I get there on Thursday!


----------



## Lex Foutish (21 Dec 2010)

gipimann said:


> Happy Christmas to all on AAM, and Happy Winter Solstice to those who aren't Christmassy people!



Did you nip over to Newgrange this morning? I'd love to be there for it some year.


----------



## Marion (21 Dec 2010)

Great to see you back! Your good humour was missed.

All the best for 2011.

Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (21 Dec 2010)

Marion said:


> Great to see you back! Your good humour was missed.
> 
> All the best for 2011.
> 
> Marion



Thanks, Marion. Good to be back.


----------



## Purple (22 Dec 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Thanks, Marion. Good to be back.



How do you know she was talking to you?


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Dec 2010)

Purple said:


> How do you know she was talking to you?



Oh, Purple! I've never had a problem reading the thoughts or actions of women, especially classy ones like Marion...........


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Dec 2010)

Marion said:


> Great to see you back! Your good humour was missed.
> 
> All the best for 2011.
> 
> Marion





Lex Foutish said:


> Thanks, Marion. Good to be back.





Lex Foutish said:


> Oh, Purple! I've never had a problem reading the thoughts or actions of women, especially classy ones like Marion...........



Gee, they're off again


----------



## liaconn (22 Dec 2010)

Happy Christmas everyone. (Does that mean I can't post on AAM until after Christmas because I've done my Christmas greetings now? Like when you wish someone at work a very very happy Christmas, see you in the New Year, and then bump into them again in the car park?)


----------



## gipimann (22 Dec 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Did you nip over to Newgrange this morning? I'd love to be there for it some year.


 
No, Lex, I didn't - but I'd love to, even if I just stand outside the chamber and watch the dawn!


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Dec 2010)

gipimann said:


> No, Lex, I didn't - but I'd love to, even if I just stand outside the chamber and watch the dawn!



I'm definitely going to do it too, Gipimann, one of these years. Yeah, even standing outside would be special.


----------



## JP1234 (23 Dec 2010)

A Very Merry Christmas to all and I hope we all have a good as can be hoped 2011.

Finished work now so after the mother of all house cleaning session today it's onto a week or so of relaxation.


----------



## Betsy Og (23 Dec 2010)

Have a good one everyone, I'm hoping the auld Christmas cheer will envelop me shortly (for reasons I wont go into - nothing earth shattering - it hasnt quite kicked in yet).

Thanks for all the advice, humour, opportunity to vent etc etc provided over the last year.


----------

